# Vehicle Tech work boots



## Kamaro (19 Apr 2007)

I have a fairly common problem in that my feet are too wide for the issued work boots - I wear a 9.5F combat boot and the work boots come in E at their widest. 
I was authorised to get a civvy pair- only problem is that I have no idea where to go to find a great pair!

I went to mark's work warehouse and was very disappointed - they had only one style of boot that was wide enough, and only two that were "acceptable" IE tall, black, smooth toe. I would like to shop around more, if I'm going to be wearing these boots for the rest of my career.

I was wondering if anyone had any reccomendations for me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## a78jumper (19 Apr 2007)

If nothing "off the rack" is available, have a pair custom fitted by a reputable boot manufacturer, Viberg Boots in Victoria come to mind. (www.workboot.com) .There is money/budget  in Base Supply to fit personnel with the necessary uniform items if in stock and local purchase items do not fit-I had a friend who had CF shirts custom made some years ago because he had very very long arms. Also served with someone who had custom made ankle boots made as she had an extremely long but narrow foot. 

BTW the observation about the issue safety boot is nothing new, when I was MCO in BSup and thus i/c Clothing Stores, in Gagetown this was  a common complaint, but generally we were able to fit people at Marks or elsewhere. You might also try ISECO on line; they also visited Gagetown on occasion with their van.

Also did you discuss your problem with the rep at Mark"s? They might be able to suggest a wider fitting boot that they can special order for you. Believe you me DND has spent a lot of $$$$$ there over the years and I think they might want to make you happy. I spent more than $40000 on boots for a depoyment of Engineers more than ten years ago for eg on top of an equal amount buying boots when the system ran out of combat boots some years ago.


----------



## Eric_911 (19 Apr 2007)

I'm a Supply Tech, and when working in the warehouse, we have to wear safety boots (supposed to anyways....) I have worked at front counter at clothing stores before, and I have issued out many chits for members to get kitted out with special size footwear. 

In my experience, the favorites for safety boots were the Steel-Toe Danners (generally for those with narrower feet) and the Steel-Toe Magnums (for the wider-foot crowd). If you havent looked into the Magnums, give em' a shot.... who knows.....

As a78 mentioned above, the budjet is there. I have handed out chits for custom-made special-sized ankle boots on many occasions, and around here (Ottawa), they cost DND a cool $1200 for the first pair (because a mold of the feet must be taken) and $800 for every subsequent pair. (That was the word from the LPO folks at the time)

I feel your pain when it comes to improperly fitting safety boots. I have tried a good variety of "in service" safety boots, none of them fit the bill 100%.

I hope you fair better then myself,

Good luck,

Eric


----------



## a78jumper (19 Apr 2007)

Said better by someone more current than me....

I also wore the safety Kodiak issued some years ago and it did not fit very well, so the next pair I had were Terra" Mercenary" which fit a lot better. Keep trying, there is a boot out there somewhere for you that fits,


----------



## Wookilar (19 Apr 2007)

I had the same problem, got the fancy boots and it's all good.

Since you're in Borden, there should be someone in Barrie that does custom fitting. Look for a Redwing Shoes or just check the yellow pages. Or ask around the shop, someone else must be a 9 1/2 F or bigger.

Wook


----------



## Kamaro (20 Apr 2007)

Thanks much for the replies - I am armed for boot acquisition combat now


----------



## genesis98 (23 Apr 2007)

Contact terra they are an amazing boot company.
www.terraboots.com


----------



## bily052 (27 Apr 2007)

When I was posted to Ottawa, Clothing stores sent me over to "Ottawa Safety" (down by Hunt Club Rd and Merival Rd.  They had a decent supply and selection.  I'm a Lineman with pretty much the same issues and got a couple excellent pairs out of them.


cheers billy


----------



## Eric_911 (27 Apr 2007)

bily052:

Just wondering.... being a Lineman, What do you think of the old model of issued Lineman boots vs. the new model of issued Lineman boot? (I believe they were both made by Royer)

What make and model did you end up going with from Ottawa Safety? (I know they dont have the greatest selection of lineman boots)

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## bily052 (28 Apr 2007)

I still prefer one of the original issued "Boots, Climbers" with the brass speed laces.  The issued Royer's today are a good boot also.  A bit heavier but comfortable to climb with regardless.  From Ottawa Safety I got 2 different boots.  Due to the Lineman's job in Ottawa (next to no climbing of poles or towers) I went with what the system would classify "Boots, general safety."  The ones bought for me were G.B. Goodhue (sp???) 5 Star Generals and Wolverine safety boots with Durashock liners.  The Wolverines are still around today.  Being almost 7yrs old, the Wolverines are about the best pair I have ever been issued.  Its like putting on a comfy pair of sneakers.


cheers billy....


----------



## a78jumper (29 Apr 2007)

I am not a lineman but have done my time hanging off a tree wearing climbers/hooks/spikes whatever you want to call them, and wearing them with some boots is agony. I do have a pair of  Royers, and also a pair of the Five Star Generals, but over the years by far the best pair of boots I bought was a pair of Viberg Lineman, not cheap at $500 a pop and heavier than hell, but a lot of support when required. Hence my recommending them as a boot maker above. I have one really bad foot due to breaking it in the military and cheap footwear is not an alternative. And yes the 052s in the Military were NOT happy when their "Boot Climbers" went out of stock due to the supply drying up. They were made by HH Brown, aka JB Goodhue, not quite sure why they stopped, but I suspect the got tired of small runs in black for DND, when it was also available commercially without speed hooks in brown.


----------



## LineJumper (6 Jun 2007)

I'd have to agree with the Vibergs. I have x2 sets one single and one double soled. The best damn climbing boot I've worn. One of the joys of a posting to esquimalt. >


----------



## armyvern (6 Jun 2007)

Kamaro said:
			
		

> I have a fairly common problem in that my feet are too wide for the issued work boots - I wear a 9.5F combat boot and the work boots come in E at their widest.
> I was authorised to get a civvy pair- only problem is that I have no idea where to go to find a great pair!
> 
> I went to mark's work warehouse and was very disappointed - they had only one style of boot that was wide enough, and only two that were "acceptable" IE tall, black, smooth toe. I would like to shop around more, if I'm going to be wearing these boots for the rest of my career.
> ...



Actually safety boots come up to a triple EEE in width. And PS...that's not a common problem.

Hmmm, where to find a great pair??

Hmmm let's see now. Mark's had a pair that were wide enough and acceptable?? But you'd like to shop around more??

What _exactly_ seems to be the problem?? 

The LCF not high enough for you?? 

PS...you won't be wearing those boots the rest of your career either...just until they wear out...then you'd be going out to find yourself a new pair at whichever base you happened to belong to when that occurs.

Recommendation?? If you don't have your safety boots yet, it's because you haven't already asked for the pair that were wide enough and acceptable to be purchased for you...

Are you currently working on a shop floor or does your boss have you relegated to a desk job until you have the appropriate boots ... while your co-workers get the job done?


----------



## armyvern (6 Jun 2007)

Eric_911 said:
			
		

> I'm a Supply Tech, and when working in the warehouse, we have to wear safety boots (supposed to anyways....) I have worked at front counter at clothing stores before, and I have issued out many chits for members to get kitted out with special size footwear.
> 
> In my experience, the favorites for safety boots were the Steel-Toe Danners (generally for those with narrower feet) and the Steel-Toe Magnums (for the wider-foot crowd). If you havent looked into the Magnums, give em' a shot.... who knows.....



Kind of depends which base he's at doesn't it as to what's available in his local area now doesn't it? Apparently Mark's in his area has a pair that are wide enough _and_ acceptable...therefore he really doesn't have a problem...only that which is one of his own making. If he were paying using his own money & not the taxpayers, I have a feeling that the one's at Marks would be just fine.  



> As a78 mentioned above, the budjet is there. I have handed out chits for custom-made special-sized ankle boots on many occasions, and around here (Ottawa), they cost DND a cool $1200 for the first pair (because a mold of the feet must be taken) and $800 for every subsequent pair. (That was the word from the LPO folks at the time)



No, no. Totally different budget. You mistake purchasing footwear required for a medical reason with those who require custom footwear made. Your Base has no budget for custom sized ankle boots etc. You indeed have your prices correct but those items are provided via a National Contractor (ie every member in Canada who requires "custom" footwear gets it purchased on their behalf from the same supplier using national fin coding) NOT base monies. And it's a whole different supply process to get it. Your LPO section would call up against the contract...not action it as an LPO which is what would occur for 'off the rack' footwear bought downtown.

The reason the first pair is more expensive is because the dies have to be made by the contractor for the individuals foot the first time they are manufacturing the member's custom footwear. After that, they only need to make the boot. For the remainder of career, the contractor makes the individuals boots using that die.


----------



## armyvern (6 Jun 2007)

a78jumper said:
			
		

> If nothing "off the rack" is available, have a pair custom fitted by a reputable boot manufacturer, Viberg Boots in Victoria come to mind. (www.workboot.com) .There is money/budget  in Base Supply to fit personnel with the necessary uniform items if in stock and local purchase items do not fit-I had a friend who had CF shirts custom made some years ago because he had very very long arms. Also served with someone who had custom made ankle boots made as she had an extremely long but narrow foot.
> 
> BTW the observation about the issue safety boot is nothing new, when I was MCO in BSup and thus i/c Clothing Stores, in Gagetown this was  a common complaint, but generally we were able to fit people at Marks or elsewhere. You might also try ISECO on line; they also visited Gagetown on occasion with their van.
> 
> Also did you discuss your problem with the rep at Mark"s? They might be able to suggest a wider fitting boot that they can special order for you. Believe you me DND has spent a lot of $$$$$ there over the years and I think they might want to make you happy. I spent more than $40000 on boots for a depoyment of Engineers more than ten years ago for eg on top of an equal amount buying boots when the system ran out of combat boots some years ago.



Time's have changed. No truck visits Gagetown clothing anymore.

I also highly recommend that nobody go out and getting himself custom fitted for footwear if he expects the Crown to cough up for it. That'd be illegal for us to pay for as there is a National Contractor who manufacture's all our custom footwear on behalf of the CF.


----------



## Kamaro (7 Jun 2007)

Wow. I don't know what I've done to cause such a venom-filled reply, especially since this thread is pretty old now.

When I said they had a couple pair that were "Acceptable" I meant, they had two styles of boot that were black, polishable, 12" tall. The type that was wide enough was not available in my size - too long. And that type they no longer stock, it's been discontinued. I went back a month later, and they had a style in 5E (their widest type) which was still too narrow. The problem is the toe cap - they all appear to be the same size, regardless of the boot.
If it were MY money I'd have gone out and bought boots the first day somewhere other than marks. If you're a mechanic, you don't penny-pinch on something you wear every day for years.

When I said it was a common problem - well, that's what the guy at mark's work warehouse said! Apparently I'm not all alone - and having a system in place to get boots for folks like me would seem to indicate the army agrees.

I'm not a desk jockey and with all due respect don't take kindly to comments like - 
"Are you currently working on a shop floor or does your boss have you relegated to a desk job until you have the appropriate boots ... while your co-workers get the job done?"

I WORK on a shop floor. 

I really appreciated the earlier helpful comments and suggestions. In the end, mark's was not able to fit me and clothing supply is having boots made.


----------



## mover1 (7 Jun 2007)

Matterhorn has a steel boot that is the cats meow. Comfy and durable. Been wearing mine since 2002 still going strong and lots of tread left. Just wish I had two pairs.

They were purchased through Supply in Cold Lake via one of thier standing offers down town.  

Matterhorn http://www.shoestoboot.com/category.cfm/162.


----------

